# Bạn biết gì về sữa rửa mặt Saffron?



## trankhuong (24/6/19)

Bạn có biết, da có vai trò vô cùng quan trọng đối với cơ thể con người, giúp chống lại những tác nhân gây hại của môi trường bên ngoài như: bụi bẩn, vi khuẩn,…. Hãy cùng Ăn Khỏe Sống Đẹp ! khám phá những công dụng giúp làm sạch da triệt để với dòng sản phẩm sữa rửa mặt Saffron nhé!





– Giúp làn da sạch da triệt để:
Theo các chuyên gia, một làn da sạch sẽ hấp thu được tất cả dưỡng chất nhanh và hiệu quả nhất. Trước khi rửa mặt bạn cần rửa tay sạch sẽ, chọn loại tẩy trang dịu nhẹ cho da, dù bạn có make-up hay không.
– Lấy đi những lớp trang điểm, lớp bụi bẩn trên da
– Làm cho làn da trở nên sáng và sạch
– Giúp da luôn được giữ ẩm hoàn hảo, không làm khô da bởi Saffron không có tính kiềm.
– Giúp lấy đi những chất bã nhờn, chất dầu thừa trên da.
Da mặt là nơi tập trung nhiều tuyến bã nhờn, dẫn đến tình trạng da mặt bóng nhờn, không chỉ gây mất thẩm mỹ mà kéo theo nhiều phiền toái cho bạn. đặc biệt, trong giai đoạn chuyển sang mùa hè, nhiệt độ và độ ẩm gia tăng kích thích tuyến bã nhờn sản xuất nhiều hơn
Da quá nhờn, quá dầu khiến bạn luôn mất tự tin ngay cả khi đã trang điểm, sữa rửa mặt Saffron là các loại mỹ phẩm rất thích hợp dành cho da nhờn
– Ngăn ngừa mụn, làm sạch da
Trên cơ thể có hàng trăm ngàn nang lông. Nang lông giúp cơ thể bài tiết mồ hôi, bã nhờn, độc tố. Khi nội tiết tố thay đổi hay các yếu tố như môi trường, chế độ sinh hoạt tác động sẽ khiến nang lông tiết ra lượng bã nhờn nhiều hơn. Lượng bã nhờn cùng với tế bào chết tích tụ sẽ gây tắc nghẽn lỗ chân lông. Đây là điều kiện để vi khuẩn sản sinh nơi lỗ chân lông bị bít tắc gây nên mụn.
Sữa rửa mặt Saffron là một trong những dòng sản phẩm với nhiều thành phần từ thiên nhiên bạn nên sử dụng để đem lại hiệu quả tốt nhất
– Không gây kích ứng cho da:
Làn da có thể trở nên nhạy cảm bởi nhiều lý do như vi khuẩn, các chất hóa học, các chất gây dị ứng, sử dụng mỹ phẩm,…… Các triệu chứng có thể xuất hiện các vết mẩn đỏ, vảy và sưng phồng, gây cho bạn cảm giác bị ngứa mỗi ngày, khó chịu cơ thể. Làn da nhạy cảm thường xuất hiện ở bất cứ đâu trên cơ thể của chúng ta.
Sữa rửa mặt Saffron không gây kích ứng da thích hợp cho mọi loại da kể cả da mẫn cảm nhất rất phù hợp cho người sử dụng ở mọi lứa tuổi khác nhau.






Sữa rửa mặt Saffron là dòng sản phẩm thích hợp cho mọi loại da, với tinh chất từ Nhụy Hoa Nghệ tây giúp làm sạch sâu, loại bỏ bã nhờn, làm sạch da mặt và có khả năng trị mụn hiệu quả rất cao. Trong thành phần có chứa hoạt chất chống oxy hóa, ngăn ngừa sự phát triển và hình thành mụn đầu đen trên mặt. Sữa rửa mặt Saffron không gây kích ứng vậy nên cũng rất phù hợp mới da dầu , da mụn và da nhạy cảm giúp da trở nên sáng mịn, sạch sẽ mỗi ngày.


----------

